# Why is my son peeing alot more than usual?



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

My son is 5. He has been peeing more than usual for the past day and a half.
He has no pain but he has been peeing more than usual.
His water intake is the same. I am wondering if something is up? Anyone have experience with this? Anything I should give him or look out for?

Thank you.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Google "pollikiuria" and see if that makes sense to you.


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teachma* 
Google "pollikiuria" and see if that makes sense to you.

Hmm.. Maybe.. Gosh I dont know. Nothing has changed life wise. I can see him check if he needs to go potty (he sucks in his tummy) and then will say if he needs to go or not. But now he is doing it alot more, like checking and then going and its just alittle sometimes.


----------



## loriforeman (Aug 18, 2007)

any chance your son might be diabetic?


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loriforeman* 
any chance your son might be diabetic?

Would that just now show signs?
I have no family history of anyone being diabetic.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Since you say he is "checking" and not peeing huge amounts, it would seem to me more like the result of anxiety than diabetes. With diabetes, there is also usually an increase in thirst, and the urinary output it measurably more.


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teachma* 
Since you say he is "checking" and not peeing huge amounts, it would seem to me more like the result of anxiety than diabetes. With diabetes, there is also usually an increase in thirst, and the urinary output it measurably more.

Yeah no more liquid than usual and the output is same to less per time.
What about a hernia? Is that possible? My dh had one around our sons age.


----------



## loriforeman (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doriansmummy* 
Would that just now show signs?
I have no family history of anyone being diabetic.

diabetes can rear at any age...but yes, it generally presents with increased thirst and output. if that's not the case, maybe he's just nervous? worried about accidents? or maybe he has a urinary infection, and THINKS he might need to pee?


----------



## stacim (Dec 9, 2006)

Has the temp dropped in the last couple of days. A friend once mentioned that to me, and when I paid attention, ds made more potty runs when the temp dropped. Seems to happen less now that he's older. No idea why?!?!?!

~Staci


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacim* 
Has the temp dropped in the last couple of days. A friend once mentioned that to me, and when I paid attention, ds made more potty runs when the temp dropped. Seems to happen less now that he's older. No idea why?!?!?!

~Staci

Not that I know of, but I have never taken his temp for no reason.
Its been warm here, but no warmer than it has been in the past 2 weeks.







:


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

I don't know whether hernias can cause this type of issue.

My son went through it Around the age of 4, 4.5 years old. He, however, _is_ a tightly-wound, Type-A, anxious type of kid. Prior to the constant bathroom runs, he was actually notorious for peeing just TWICE a day, once upon waking and once nearing bedtime. When the constant peeing started, we of course pursued medical causes because it was such a drastic change from what his bathroom habits had beem. The doctor basically ruled out diabetes and who knows what else, and left us to believe that the obsessive peeing (which it had become, for him, by that point) was the flip side of the urine withholding that he had been doing. And to think, I never even knew he'd been "withholding," per se. Anyway...my son does suffer from anxiety, and he always has. So for us, this made perfect sense. And even as the result of a true anxiety disorder, the crazy peeing did subside, though it took months. Please know that I do not mean to suggest your son has an anxiety disorder or that he is on the verge of acquiring one! Even just an increase in self-awareness can bring on a change like this. Or, another child's peeing "accident." Or anything slight but new in his life. Or...??? Kids can be mysteries sometimes!


----------



## stacim (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doriansmummy* 
Not that I know of, but I have never taken his temp for no reason.
Its been warm here, but no warmer than it has been in the past 2 weeks.







:

Oops, I meant the air temp, not his temp. Sorry, should have been more specific.

Do you think it could be a UTI/bladder infection? I know you said he's not in pain, but when I had my one and only bladder infection I had no pain at all. I wouldn't have even known if I hadn't been pregnant and in showed up in my urine sample.


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teachma* 
I don't know whether hernias can cause this type of issue.

My son went through it Around the age of 4, 4.5 years old. He, however, _is_ a tightly-wound, Type-A, anxious type of kid. Prior to the constant bathroom runs, he was actually notorious for peeing just TWICE a day, once upon waking and once nearing bedtime. When the constant peeing started, we of course pursued medical causes because it was such a drastic change from what his bathroom habits had beem. The doctor basically ruled out diabetes and who knows what else, and left us to believe that the obsessive peeing (which it had become, for him, by that point) was the flip side of the urine withholding that he had been doing. And to think, I never even knew he'd been "withholding," per se. Anyway...my son does suffer from anxiety, and he always has. So for us, this made perfect sense. And even as the result of a true anxiety disorder, the crazy peeing did subside, though it took months. Please know that I do not mean to suggest your son has an anxiety disorder or that he is on the verge of acquiring one! Even just an increase in self-awareness can bring on a change like this. Or, another child's peeing "accident." Or anything slight but new in his life. Or...??? Kids can be mysteries sometimes!

Well I have to say I would not rule out anxiety peeing.








My son is a little nut.. Im just joking. Anyways he has sensory issues and does have some anxiety over things. I guess I will see if it changes in the next 2 days and if it doesnt I guess I will take him to the doctor (which he has anxiety about).














:


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doriansmummy* 
Well I have to say I would not rule out anxiety peeing.








My son is a little nut.. Im just joking. Anyways he has sensory issues and does have some anxiety over things. I guess I will see if it changes in the next 2 days and if it doesnt I guess I will take him to the doctor (which he has anxiety about).














:

My 5yo goes through phases where he does the constant pee thing (but doesn't really go, only a few drops come out). He has a few sensory issues and some OCD/anxiety tendencies.

It first happened when he was 4, and I thought maybe he had a bladder infection, so I took him to the doctor, and it turned out he was fine, no infection. It went away a few days later. It comes and goes with him.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grisandole* 
He has a few sensory issues and some OCD/anxiety tendencies.

Yes, this describes my son, too. Good to know we're not alone, sometimes.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

my grandson went through that stage for a few months right around Kindergarten age. we just encouraged him to drink lots of water, figuring he might have a UTI, and he eventually got over it. he never showed any other symptoms.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

just one more question - is he intact?

maybe separation issue?

sometimes bubbles build under the foreskin (not yet quite separated areas) and make boys think they have to go pee.

??????????


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

Well today it has not been as bad as the last 2 days. I think it was a OCD/Anxiety thing.







But, we will see....

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## jamie79 (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teachma* 
Google "pollikiuria" and see if that makes sense to you.

My son had this. It is common in young boys. It lasted for about 6 months. Besides it being annoying to him, there was no harm done. We tried eliminating all the things I could think of, but it didn't make any difference. Our pediatrician is very natural leaning and I trust him, and he is the person who said just to wait it out. If there are no other symptoms (thirst, weight change, etc.), I would say he is fine.

BTW, there was nothing that brought on my son's pollikiuria, either. No big changes in his life or anything. Very random.

HTH

Jamie


----------

